# Day #2 set the bar kinda high



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

Well hit the water at 2. Got to my area and started hitting spots. Nothing, had one strike that was most likely a croaker. Day went on, spot after spot, started thinking I should have brought my other gear to find them. Then boom first fish on, I thought it was a small slot red. Not much thrashing and good long runs deep. Finally it hits the surface and I see it's a good trout. Netted it measured it. Probably around 23" 22 1/2" healthy; my ruler marks stop at 22" . Let her swim and started back. Ended up with two other that would have hit the grease if I didn't have a full freezer. Lost one other decent trout. Amazing day absolutely amazing catching them on a fly I only thought I had fun yesterday. I promise I will send a picture of my fly. Watching some hot grease right now. 

And I know I wore the same shorts fishing today haha don't judge.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great day followed by a well deserved meal.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cool..!!


----------



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's pretty good to catch on a fly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

Another picture of that trout


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

I am in no way good at fly lol... but looks like you did well with some nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going on the fly!!! Congrats on a good day!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

No question.... if you catch fish one day, wear the same shorts the next. What do you call that fly, and do you tie it yourself? Looks sorta like a clouser with a mullet haircut.


----------

